# FS Random SA Cichlids and Shrimp.



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking to re-home the fish to good homes, please let me know what tank you have for them and a pic so I know its going somewhere good  Will give deals on multiple fish sales. Please try spend at least $10 to make it worth my time but if you only want a few fry or something let me know and we can maybe work something out. If you want extra pictures I can try and take some just send me a PM.

1 catfish Synodontis ocellifer as far as I know but I got it with the tank so I don't actually know.($10 asking rehoming fee but negotiable if he goes to a good home)
2 geophagus surinamensis 3-4 inch's roughly both males. ($10) each 
1 juvenile cupid cichlid (Prefer if it went to somebody with a group of them) $10
40 Brazilian Geophagus juveniles 1 inch roughly $2.50 each or will be sold in bulk
10 cherry mix shrimp/shrimplets for $10 2-3 packages available.
10 Red Rili mix Shrimp/shrimplets for $30 1-2 packages available

*Willing to trade for a random pleco's that don't grow over 12 inch's roughly. *

Thanks.

Catfish Synodontis ocellifer as far as I could Id it but I defiantly could be wrong.....


2 Juvenile Geo surinamensis (males)


Brazilian Juveniles


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Red Rili Shrimp

Cherry Shrimp


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Would like to move all of the surinamensis asap if possible. If your interested make a fair offer and we can work something out.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump!!! somebody has got to want some geo's!!!!!!


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello ,this is Eric from rancor aquatics,I bought your 2 geo bra.send me a text at 778-552-6937.i should be able to give your breeding pair of surs a home thanks


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

bump bumpy bump


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

empty mailbox please...so I can send more info ; thx


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

Email me, thanks


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

OOPS
inbox cleared.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump it up!


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Still have the paired up Geo's? shoot me a PM.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

pmed! you about the pair


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

good deal on the geos!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Still have the Cherries available?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I do will pm you!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

sold the Geo pair, Added the catfish up again hopefully I can find him a good home


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

how many red rili in each package?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

10 red rili per package may throw in a few extras since the tank is getting packed.

Bump!! Prices updated


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

bump, trades for pleco's welcome!! 
geophagus surinamensis juvi's pending.

Bunch of shrimp pending will update asap.


----------



## LuckyPandaGirl006 (Nov 13, 2014)

how much are you asking for the shrimp?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

10 cherry mix shrimp/shrimplets for $10
10 Red Rili mix Shrimp/shrimplets for $30


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump geo's that were pending never got picked up so they are back up for sale!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump posted some old pics of the cat fish when I moved him out of his cave.


----------

